# Would another puppy or dog help my dog?



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello!

This has been an ongoing thought...
Thinking of getting another dog or a puppy to help socialize my dog as I don't know many other people with pups.

My pup is almost a year, he's a bit dominant and has food aggression, but is getting better and better... 

Would getting another dog help him to show where he is in the pack, to help with his socialization, and give him a little buddy to play with and help with all that energy he's got? Or would getting another dog, when your own has food aggression be a BAD idea? I'm leaning more towards a bad idea. 

No plans for doing this anytime soon, but def. on my mind for the future! I would think I would get an older dog maybe, one with the same energy level, but smaller! 

Thanks


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

My vote is for bad idea....
In my opinion until your current dog is 100% reliable at the point you want him to be, adding another dog makes the problems worse as well as limits the one on one time you need to work with him.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with Candice. A second pup will only help socialize with that pup, if at all. Dogs don't generalize like that. It is possible but not certain that they will play together, especially as adults. Our last dog was joined by our son's dog when she was about a year old. They did play well together but mostly they just lay around and ignored each other. Son's dog was dominant, so our dog gave up any toy or comfy place (like her crate/cave) to him whenever he wanted even though she was older and out-weighed him by 20 pounds.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely a bad idea. I wouldn't add another dog until your first dog is fairly rock solid in all areas of development. For food dominance, remove the food bowl altogether. Hand feed only for a period of time and gradually reintroduce the bowl. Google "nothing in life is free" training method. This will help tremendously with any dominance related issues.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

There are easier ways to socialize a pup than getting another dog. Enroll in a obedience class. That way you can socialize and remedy your dog's bad behaviors. Work on the problems and then add another when the time is right.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Worst idea ever: getting another dog to "solve" your first dog's behavior problems. What generally happens is you wind up with two dogs with behavior problems.

Enroll in an obedience class, that will go a long way toward socializing and teaching good behaviors.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Another dog is not the solution. You are the solution. I would strongly recommend taking Freestep's advice and get in some training classes. Having someone there to help is huge.

As for socialization, I understand where you are coming from. None of my friends are dog people and I was strapped for dog socialization. An obedience class is great for allowing your dog to be with other dogs in a controlled environment.

Best of luck!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh for goodness sakes, no, no, and double no. You'll just end up with double the trouble. Your current dog is dominant and food aggressive, can you *imagine* how he'd try to control a pup? So not fair to a pup coming into an unstable situation. Get current dog under control well before you introduce a pup he would likely terrorize!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have to agree with the others based on personal experience.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do not get another puppy.

The new one is much more likely to pick up the bad habits of the older than the other way around. 

I also agree to get my current dog(s) practically perfect before considering add another pup with any new issues problems that may include. 

I drive over an hour to my dog classes because I know it's worth it for my dog and my life. The people I meet in class need to socialize and train THEIR dogs too! So I make playdates and meet ups with them. So I can 'use' their dogs and then send them home so don't have to feed/vet or train them!


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks so much - I was thinking it would be a bad idea.. but some what felt it might be a good thing!

I cannot hand feed my dog - he bites by the third serving. 
Past trainer didn't allow him in her obedience classes because of his aggression, so I had to hire another trainer to teach obedience!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

You need to find a good trainer! Your dog BITES you if you hand feed it? Man, my girl would be in for some seeeerious training if she tried that. Do NOT bite the hand that feeds


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes we're looking for our 3rd trainer


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

does your dog BITE you or do you just get bit in the process.. 2 different things. One is they get to worked up and take it rough the other one he purposely intends to get you. If its by the third bite I'm assuming he just gets worked up and you end up getting nailed.. in that case the dog needs to learn a "gentle" command and (no offense) you probably need to learn to hand him the food properly. My girl is a terrible snatcher and it hurts.. she has gotten alot better about it however when we are training and she gets worked up she snatches those treats harder and faster each time.. then I learned how to give her the treats better so I dont get nailed lol.


----------

